# Luv snowboarding



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

is it always empty like that on the slopes over there?


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice video, enjoyed the music as well.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

yes that spot is always empty during the end of season, especially when is cloudy like in this video


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fun video to watch!

I'm curious which boards you were riding doing all those spins.
I'm guessing continuous rockered boards by the way you could easily continue to rotate on the ground without catching an edge?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Next to the dude that wears the horse head mask, that is just so bizarre can't help but smile watching it, this was one of my favorites. Images of Office Space and the Damn it feels good to be a Gangster scene kept popping up. Nicely done.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Fun video to watch!
> 
> I'm curious which boards you were riding doing all those spins.
> I'm guessing continuous rockered boards by the way you could easily continue to rotate on the ground without catching an edge?


Not necessailly full rocker. There is def some rocker in those boards, but i see them as simply having lretty good edge awareness. 

Look at how the guys keep the edges off the snow by either engaging and keeping weight on the correct edge or by torsionally flexing the board to keep the edge off...

Also look at how well performed the intro carves are. Don't think this is achieved by having "no edge". Those carves show they do have edges. It's more a matter of knowing how to carve.

BTW - i don't like the gangsta theme.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you for your replies 

In this video I dress an Adidas One Piece Suit and ride a Rossignol Retox 156 with Amptek technology: small camber in the middle and rocker after bindigs.
I never carve well as much as in this video: the camber is very important but also the right lenght: 156cm. --->STANCE: 63cm (gangstah shaun white mode? ahahaha)
I'm 178cm x 72Kg

My snow friend ride the same board but the 153cm version: flex is a little bit harder compared to 156 (beacause is shorter) but he can't carve like me with that! Lenght is very important, and classic camber too...

At the end of the season, snow is more permissive for buttering (but sometimes you can even catch the edge and make a head plant ehehh)

nooooo, it's not a gangsta music... for me this is a so chilly rap, melancholic just like the weather


----------

